# Ada?



## TXPlumbBob (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Nope


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Just because it has right hand tank don't make it ADA


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Hell no


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

If ur in txs. U go by our Ada code. I have the link for it. Let me know if u want it


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.license.state.tx.us/ab/abtas.htm


----------



## TXPlumbBob (Dec 13, 2013)

LOL, This is NOT one of my installs. I guess I was showing this guy took the time to put a RA tank that it made it wrong. This picture was in a Popeyes in Ft. Worth. 

I had a young man rough all the ADA (tank type) toilets water on the right side. He was thinking, just not thinking right.


----------

